# First Grooming Table **NEED Advise**



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

and finally








PetEdge: Master Equipment Grooming Tables without Grooming Arms


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I would choose the 2nd one because its adjustable height.

However, I am tall and I prefer the extra height....I bought a pack of leg extenders for my table (4 for $40 which is how much extra and adjustable table is normally.) If you are 5' 5" or less, you can choose any table since they are made for people of that size.

However, I do suggest the arm....after 1 year, you may decide to store it away, but in the beginning, the dog learns to hold its head up better and its a little easier to shave feet if they are made to stand and face ONE direction.

Tops can always be replaced, legs can be spray painted. Just choose the longer length if you have a standard, shorter length for toy/mini. Choose a solid plywood top covered with the rubber topper....sometimes the description will tell you what its made from.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Sparkle&Spunk said:


> and finally
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think either one would work out fine... I have a home made old kitchen table that I put folding legs on... it works just fine  it really depends on your budget... if the sky is the limit, I would go for a hydraulic table that rotates... but that 's just me


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

I definatly understand the value of an arm and would buy it sperate if it was not included automatically with the table.

Sky is definatly NOT the limit, and I did just move into a cute little townhouse, so having something that folds up for storage is plus! 

Also, I'm just about 5'5 so sounds like the adjustable is not needed; but perhaps the height of the dog also plays into it? Ocsi is 11 inches tall and Fallie is 16 inches tall. Will that make a difference?


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

it is nice when youc an see them in person... some are sturdy some are not- and it seems to be the LEGS that make that difference. Some are so rickety that i'm surprised any dog feels comfortable on them


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I just ordered and received the "*PetEdge: Master Equipment Dog Grooming Table with Arms*" for my 2 spoos. Haven't used it yet but it seems decently sturdy.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> I just ordered and received the "*PetEdge: Master Equipment Dog Grooming Table with Arms*" for my 2 spoos. Haven't used it yet but it seems decently sturdy.


could you PM me how much you paid for your table?


if this is the table surface, what do you think of it? I was a little concerned that its too "smooth?"


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

I was going to order a grooming table, but I ended up using resin top folding table with metal legs that I had in the basement, and I cut an old exercise mat to the table top size to fit. I got a cheap grooming arm, and it's been working out great for me. I am average height though, so I don't really need anything adjustable.


----------

